# Public Service Message - REALLY RARE SilverKing on CL - Really!



## RMS37 (Nov 3, 2010)

I had to make sure this got to the top and caught someone's eye. Bad photos but check it out! ...and then buy it,... if you haven't already!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/2032985717.html

Thanks to Then8j for the posting the ad!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Nov 3, 2010)

I posted that add on the Cabe on 10/22 when the guy first listed it.  If I still lived in Nor Cal, I would have picked it up myself.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang it Phil, I was hoping nobody else would notice that...


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 3, 2010)

Craig’s List is a real crapshoot. The bike was probably sold to someone across town from the seller on the evening of the 22nd who is at this very moment doing terrible things to it in their dark lair. 

I didn’t see JohnnyB’s post and when I saw the second post on the bike this morning I reposted it in hopes that it might help get the bike into caring and understanding hands. 

I don’t post the things I see on eBay because generally with one-week listing times everyone has a chance to chase what they find and all that posting about the gems usually accomplishes is making more money for the seller. 

I don’t follow CL myself but if something rare comes up I consider that posting it here helps get the bike into the Hobby which I believe is good for it and us both. 

Joel, I hope if you saw and acted or the earlier post or just caught the second posting you are able to complete the rescue process that began when the current seller pulled this bike out of the blackberries!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, no problem Phil. I have already spoken to the seller. He has already been bombarded with calls and sounded a bit weary. My offer and some honest info about the bike got his attention so hopefully we can make a deal.

While on the subject, I was trying to decide from the lousy pix if the fork is correct. Also not sure if this model had fenders. Any thoughts?


----------



## bairdco (Nov 3, 2010)

if you get the bike, see if he'll throw in some wild blackberries, too. yummy...

i've always liked those bikes, till i picked up a used girl's for cheap. the rear chainstay snapped in half when i stood up and pedaled away from a light, and the fork blade broke in half when i took the wheel off.

that aluminum gets way too brittle with age. 

i sold the headbadge for 30 bucks though

my opinion, great bike to collect and admire (and to save from the wild blackberry forest) but an expensive and disappointing bike to break on a ride to the liquor store.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope you get it Joel.  I have a brother that lives close by if you need some help I'm sure I could convince him to lend a hand.  He's picked up a couple CL specials for me in the past.  Just send me a PM.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks dude!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 3, 2010)

Check this-


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 3, 2010)

That answers most any questions about the bike excepting how thick walled the tubes in the chainstays must be to have lasted this long without buckling or cracking. The CL bike may be a bit earlier than the ad as it looks like it has window lugs at the headtube.

I hope someone on here gets the bike so it ends up safe in the Hobby and so we can see more detail shots of it.


----------



## chitown (Nov 3, 2010)

John Polizzi's Monark book has a shot of one in pristine condition. I hope we get to see this one all polished up and gleaming.

Here's an ad:

View attachment 14134


----------



## then8j (Nov 3, 2010)

if I am not mistaken he told me that he was going to bring it to the SFbike expo at the Cow Palace in San Francisco on Saturday.........


----------



## chitown (Nov 4, 2010)

JOEL said:


> He has already been bombarded with calls and sounded a bit weary.




I was part of the initial bombardment around the 23rd as were and are, I suspect, mostly other cabe members. The original thread http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11901-Silver-King-on-Craigslist started by Johnny "Steven Seagal" B. Nutty had about 100 views at that point and it was identified as "rare" by Dave the Wave. I had seen that bike before and posted a copy of an ad for the M3. And on 7-16-2010 at 11:38pm I stated  "I would love to see one of those bad boys!!! ONLY 33 POUNDS!" on page 3 of my thread researching Monarks  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10279-Monark-Silver-King/page3


Well cat's out of the bag but at least we can hope that one of us that "bombarded" the seller gets a fair deal and like Phil said it adds to the Hobby if it's taken care of. The handlebars, stem, Chain ring, rims, fork, pedals ALL look right. Chain guard isn't meshing with me though. But jeez Phil, I almost cried when I read your reposting and all cap _REALLY RARE_. It was bad enough Dave gave it a "rare" call out. lol __


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Chris, I apologize if my post drew more attention to a bike you were in negotiations on. I had not caught either your mention of your desire to find an M3 in your earlier post or any of the post started by JBN about the CL ad.

As stated in the title, I meant to catch people’s attention regarding a post I read buried in an unrelated thread ostensibly as a public service to people like yourself who might not ever see it where I found it. 

As it turns out I imagine this thread, coming as late as it did, has had little to do with the barrage of inquiries the seller has had about the bike. 

Best,

Phil


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, and the bike is sporting a JCH  chainguard.


----------



## chitown (Nov 4, 2010)

No prob Phil. I know your intentions are with the fate of the bike as it is with most of us here. It's probably out of my league anyhow. I'd probably rat it out like an early racer or something with drop bars... just kidding. That thing deserves a proper resto and would be (hate to say it) a great show piece... too risky to be a rider.

Now lets all go out and look for some blackberry bushes and see what they're hiding!

Chris


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Nov 4, 2010)

I looked in the blackberry bushes by my apartment and I only found a a shopping cart, a John Denver album, and a left shoe.  Some guys have all the luck.
I originally posted the CL ad so that someone here on the Cabe would see it and get it to restore.  I was afraid someone would get it and rat it out.


----------



## chitown (Nov 6, 2010)

then8j said:


> if I am not mistaken he told me that he was going to bring it to the SFbike expo at the Cow Palace in San Francisco on Saturday.........




...any Silver King M3 sightings today?


----------



## bairdco (Nov 7, 2010)

JohnnyB.Nutty said:


> I looked in the blackberry bushes by my apartment and I only found a a shopping cart, a John Denver album, and a left shoe.  Some guys have all the luck.
> I originally posted the CL ad so that someone here on the Cabe would see it and get it to restore.  I was afraid someone would get it and rat it out.




what size shoe?


----------



## M.Martian (Nov 7, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> That answers most any questions about the bike excepting how thick walled the tubes in the chainstays must be to have lasted this long without buckling or cracking.




I saw a womans frame at a swap meet for $10 but the non-drive side chain stay/seat stay had broken off.  It was a clean break, but out of my welding/repair ability.  That whole rear triangle section wasn't tubing, but solid aluminum.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 7, 2010)

when mine broke, a buddy of mine who's been welding aluminum for years told me he was afraid to weld it. i mean, it's not like his teeth were chattering and he thought it might anger the antique bike spirits, he just meant the aluminum was so old and brittle it wouldn't weld up to good.

and like above, the rear triangle is flat-bladed aluminum. i dunno the exact technical term.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 7, 2010)

I've heard of people welding other old duraliums and silverkings and have no problem afterward


----------



## chitown (Nov 7, 2010)

The aluminum used back then was heat treated in order to strengthen the metal and welding actually made it more brittle. So your buddy was right to be afraid to weld it. I think the rear triangle is cast aluminum.


----------



## the possesor (Nov 15, 2010)

*silverking*

If one of you would like to step up & buy the bike, I'll throw in the blackberries


----------

